# GPU Z not showing PerfCap reading with GTX 970



## Hornet85 (Oct 23, 2014)

The card I'm using is Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming rev. 1.1
Driver 344.16
Windows 7 64-bit

In GPUZ 0.7.9, there was no any PerfCap reading under sensor tab which I saw in other screenshots of the 970 cards. I tried using the latest GPUZ 0.8.0, still same result

Here's a screen shot of my GPU Z. Is there a way to enable it, or could this be due to my specific card not supported?

Thanks

Edit: Update - Tried installing the latest driver 344.48, still the same result. No PerfCap reading shown in GPUZ


----------



## facboy (Oct 24, 2014)

I have the same problem.  i'm on a 980 g1, i wonder if it's specific to G1s.


----------



## facboy (Oct 27, 2014)

help?  i asked somebody else with a g1 and they said it worked for them.


----------



## Hornet85 (Oct 28, 2014)

facboy said:


> help?  i asked somebody else with a g1 and they said it worked for them.


I finally found the answer at another forum. We have to install GPU Z and run the installed version for this to work. 

Right click on the top of your standalone GPU Z, select launch gpuz installer, and install it. Now run the installed copy of GPUZ and it should work.


----------



## facboy (Oct 29, 2014)

if you run the 0.7.9 test version then it works!


----------

